# Doing a GLI Brake upgrade .. need some thoughts on the rear dust shield



## totheMax (Jun 11, 2008)

Did not realize the hub had to be removed to fit this dust shield... sounds like a big deal to remove? does the rear hub need to be pressed like the front one??
How about I just cut off part of the shield to be able to slide on behind the hub without removing it... then I only use three of the four mounting holes?
Will that work?







[/URL]</td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From Car parts</td></tr></table>[/IMG]


----------



## ImagePerformance (May 24, 2006)

its not bad. undo the 4 bolts and knock it out. its always worth it to do it right. actually i think i have 2 rear wheel bearings here if you need some.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

just modify the existing shield. Cut the lip off of the shield with tin snips, and then bend the shield slightly back.
This is the easily way. If you're concerned with rust on the shield, a little spray point on the exposed ends will alleviate that concern


----------



## totheMax (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (GT17V)*

Tnx,
Do you think there is any downside to not having the correct dust shields?
P


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

not really. Take a look up front. the 288mm brakes & 312mm brakes have the same dust shield (assuming you already did the front spindle upgrade to upgrade from the 280mm brakes)


----------



## Canadian V-Dub (Feb 10, 2009)

Where can you find dust shields? I've never even heard of them before joining this forum. Everyone I know wants to show off their fancy discs.


----------



## MK4TDI05 (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: (Canadian V-Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Canadian V-Dub* »_Where can you find dust shields? I've never even heard of them before joining this forum. Everyone I know wants to show off their fancy discs.

The Dust shields go behind the rotors... 
It goes wheels>calipers>rotors>hub/bearing>dust shields on the rears brakes of the car. 
TotheMax, 
What size of wheels are you running? Just curious if you still have the OEM 15's and if they are clearing the rear calipers and all. I am going to be doing this upgrade in the near future and I am wondering if I will be needing to get some bigger winter wheels to accomadate the larger brakes in the rear.


----------



## Canadian V-Dub (Feb 10, 2009)

I know what they do and where they are located. I meant to buy new ones.


----------



## MK4TDI05 (Aug 7, 2007)

The dealership would most likely have them.. not sure how many limbas they would want for them though... other then that local wreckers possibly.


----------



## Canadian V-Dub (Feb 10, 2009)

Works for me. Thanks for the rundown.


----------



## totheMax (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (MK4TDI05)*

I have the 16" OZ Superleggera


----------



## maximizese (Jun 8, 2004)

I opted to leave the GLI dust shields off the rear brakes when I had the swap done. It seemed a lot easier than trimming the lip of my original shields and a WHOLE lot easier than removing the hub. I haven't had any issues so far (a few outings in rain and snow). My 97 Nissan Maxima with the Brembo Gran Turismo BBK doesn't use shields in the front, so I figured I was fine.


----------



## totheMax (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (Canadian V-Dub)*

I have 16" OZ Superleggerra and they barely fit







[/URL]</td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From brake upgrade</td></tr></table>[/IMG]


----------



## totheMax (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: Doing a GLI Brake upgrade .. need some thoughts on the rear dust shield (totheMax)*

done








[/URL]</td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From Car parts</td></tr></table>[/IMG]


----------

